# Denises latest mugshot.



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Denise Rutkowskis latest mugshot from Dec last year.

Shes looking better than her older ones


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Who is she?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Holy crap, is that really the same woman?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

That last shot on the right looks fvuking horrifying. How old is she there?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Any woman with forearms and shoulders like a man, is on steroids and is becoming more like a man and less like a woman from taking steroids. I can't believe some men think this manly look is sexy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

shes 53


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Not as bad as I though. Still though, looks fvcked.

Any idea what her doses were? Must have been a lot to get a woman looking like that..........


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> *Any woman with forearms and shoulders like a man, is on steroids* and is becoming more like a man and less like a woman from taking steroids. I can't believe some men think this manly look is sexy.


 untrue.

Some men have skinny feminine shoulders and arms.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Not as bad as I though. Still though, looks fvcked.
> 
> Any idea what her doses were? Must have been a lot to get a woman looking like that..........


 Dan Duchaine had her on Anapalon 50s , or so the story goes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Dan Duchaine had her on Anapalon 50s , or so the story goes.


 Poor woman, would have even been better off on Test probably.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

On a brighter note she should be able to make the cast as an extra in zombie movies


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> untrue.
> 
> Some men have skinny feminine shoulders and arms.


 Funny how these women look feminine before bodybuilding then get unnaturally huge shoulders and look more manly when they start bodybuilding. It's steroids that does it, and anyone who says it isn't is either a fool or a liar.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I think you're a weirdo if you find that sort of thing attractive


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Poor woman, would have even been better off on Test probably.


 pretty sure that was her base.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool hair bro


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like @Natty Steve'o I think the trouble is, there's a lot of both men and women doing the 'all or nothing' in their quest to get to the top, no matter what they need to take and in whatever quantities.

For them to hit the very top, they're either backed by their supplier(dealer) or must have some other sideline. Then when their body says no more, they're tossed aside for the next up and coming person and the rumours start to discredit them.

Given that most will have been doing whatever it takes, it's unlikely they were busy doing a degree or whatnot so it's also unlikely they'll be working in Walmart so it's no surprise that given that they've been surrounded by drugs, that they turn to dealing(if they weren't dealing beforehand anyway).


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> pretty sure that was her base.


 Why would a woman need a base of test unless her trainer was a retard? Looks like a fvcking Dr. Mengele job.

Is this common in female body-building to end up like this? Or is she a rare case?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

It's not just steroids that's fcuked her up - she was addicted to crack cocaine for years


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Why would a woman need a base of test unless her trainer was a retard? Looks like a fvcking Dr. Mengele job.
> 
> Is this common in female body-building to end up like this? Or is she a rare case?


 Most women take test who want to compete at the top level.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Most women take test who want to compete at the top level.


 Was not aware of this. My knowledge of female cycles is limited. Why would they need it? Could they just not theoretically use any Compound as a base?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Was not aware of this. My knowledge of female cycles is limited. Why would they need it? Could they just not theoretically use any Compound as a base?


 why not use it?

Women get prescribed test in small amounts to improve sex drive as a HRT.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> why not use it?
> 
> Women get prescribed test in small amounts to improve sex drive as a HRT.


 What about sides such as facial hair? Does that still happen with smaller doses?

i wonder if she knew then what she knows now if she would have still done it..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> What about sides such as facial hair? Does that still happen with smaller doses?
> 
> i wonder if she knew then what she knows now if she would have still done it..


 that happens with all steroids in women.

Her main problem was crack cocaine addiction


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, the crack did it, before the 'steroid ' bashers get their panties in a twist.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> why not use it?
> 
> Women get prescribed test in small amounts to improve sex drive as a HRT.


 You have a point. Guess I always just think of Testosterone being more of a Men's steroid due to it's name and association with the old chaps whist overlooking the fact that females also posses this hormone.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> You have a point. Guess I always just think of Testosterone being more of a Men's steroid due to it's name and association with the old chaps whist overlooking the fact that females also posses this hormone.


 They're going to use whatever it takes to get to the top, beard or no beard.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They're going to use whatever it takes to get to the top, beard or no beard.


 Wonder how a beard would go down on stage though?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Wonder how a beard would go down on stage though?


 Obviously they'd shave it.

I'd wager a fair amount on the top higher weight women's bodybuilder a needing to wax or shave their face.

I don't mean that in a disrespectful way but I do think that folks should be more aware of the consequences of what they want/want to see.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> You have a point. Guess I always just think of Testosterone being more of a Men's steroid due to it's name and association with the old chaps whist overlooking the fact that females also posses this hormone.


 Yes ...and albeit they posses small amounts in comparison to guys even then the level in each woman will be different so please when we act like a psycho on u......give us a break it's the au natural test making us aggressive


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Wonder how a beard would go down on stage though?


 I remember a story from a few years ago about a top female competitor who got arrested and got locked up over the weekend, when she came out she had a dark shade of stubble.

Apparently Diana Dennis (80s and 90s) offseason looked very much like a man in her facial features.

Heres a pic , not sure how old it is.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> At the risk of sounding like @Natty Steve'o I think the trouble is, there's a lot of both men and women doing the 'all or nothing' in their quest to get to the top, no matter what they need to take and in whatever quantities.
> 
> For them to hit the very top, they're either backed by their supplier(dealer) or must have some other sideline. Then when their body says no more, they're tossed aside for the next up and coming person and the rumours start to discredit them.
> 
> Given that most will have been doing whatever it takes, it's unlikely they were busy doing a degree or whatnot so it's also unlikely they'll be working in Walmart so it's no surprise that given that they've been surrounded by drugs, that they turn to dealing(if they weren't dealing beforehand anyway).


 I could never sound this good...  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That btch is furked right up! I never knew one of the sides of taking crack was to make you look like a man!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

She looks like a woman .... :confused1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> She looks like a woman .... :confused1:


 not at 5am without make up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> not at 5am without make up.


 I'll take your word on that one mate! :lol:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> I remember a story from a few years ago about a top female competitor who got arrested and got locked up over the weekend, when she came out she had a dark shade of stubble.
> 
> Apparently Diana Dennis (80s and 90s) offseason looked very much like a man in her facial features.
> 
> Heres a pic , not sure how old it is.


 Got a number for @Frandeman?


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Pretty sure female bodybuilders who take it to the extreme aren't doing it for the satisfaction of men smaller than them finding them attractive :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

That being said, preference these days is obviously towards physqiue and bikini class(es)...probably because they're seen as more 'attainable' to general public


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Got a number for @Frandeman?


 Her d1ck's not big enough, he won't like her.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tag said:


> That being said, preference these days is obviously towards physqiue and bikini class(es)...probably because they're seen as more 'acceptable' to general public


 fixed.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a story from a few years ago about a top female competitor who got arrested and got locked up over the weekend, when she came out she had a dark shade of stubble.
> ...


 Got a number for @Frandeman?

I f**k trannys before

Won't be much difference  

I like the feel of hard tits lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Obviously they'd shave it.
> 
> I'd wager a fair amount on the top higher weight women's bodybuilder a needing to wax or shave their face.
> 
> I don't mean that in a disrespectful way but I do think that folks should be more aware of the consequences of what they want/want to see.


 I guessed as much but never really thought about it before. Some extreme sh*t.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> I remember a story from a few years ago about a top female competitor who got arrested and got locked up over the weekend, when she came out she had a dark shade of stubble.
> 
> Apparently Diana Dennis (80s and 90s) offseason looked very much like a man in her facial features.
> 
> Heres a pic , not sure how old it is.


 Does look very much like a man. She kind of reminds me of this female body-builder, Janae Marie Kroc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Does look very much like a man. She kind of reminds me of this female body-builder, Janae Marie Kroc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119926


 that used to be a man you know?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Yes ...and albeit they posses small amounts in comparison to guys even then the level in each woman will be different so please when we act like a psycho on u......give us a break it's the au natural test making us aggressive


 Just remember to give us a break when we are sad then, the oestrogen can make us cry


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> that used to be a man you know?


 Still is I think, in a 'transitional period'.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Still is I think, in a 'transitional period'.


 then dont call him she.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> then dont call him she.


 He prefers to be called she from what I have read on the subject.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> He prefers to be called she from what I have read on the subject.


 I dont care what he prefers but depending on where he lives, if "she" was roaming around a female toilet "she" could get arrested.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> I dont care what he prefers but depending on where he lives, if "she" was roaming around a female toilet "she" could get arrested.


 I think she would blend in quite well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

banzi said:


> fixed.


 This is true


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


>


 The disturbing thing is I would have! In the first pic


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

banzi said:


>


 Shave the hair and put speedos on and she could compete in the men's section in that photo. I doubt her tits looked like tits and more.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

What class would these girls compete in @Skye666? Figure! I'm guessing :drool: . This is perfection and as far as women should take bodybuilding! Without sounding to sexist.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> then dont call him she.


 The civilised approach is to refer to people by whatever gender they want to identify with, rather than deciding for yourself according to what you think their genitals may look like.

A friend of mine is trans, and I accept him as a man. I'm not sure what surgery has gone on, and I'm not sure I want to - it's none of my business.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> *The civilised approach is to refer to people by whatever gender they want to identify with*, rather than deciding for yourself according to what you think their genitals may look like.
> 
> A friend of mine is trans, and I accept him as a man. I'm not sure what surgery has gone on, and I'm not sure I want to - it's none of my business.


 Im aware...


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> The civilised approach is to refer to people by whatever gender they want to identify with, rather than deciding for yourself according to what you think their genitals may look like.


 I do generally agree with what you're saying buddy, and whilst i have no problem at all with trans people, if i'm honest i would have trouble referring to big dave the mechanic as a woman just because he 'identified' as a woman. I could reconcile it in my little heed referring to him as a trans woman, but not simply as a woman.

It's not really society 'deciding for themselves' what to label someone. It's identifying what is true and what is not

If i wore a crown and proclaimed i 'identified' as the King of England, would people refer to me as 'Your Royal Highness'??? Would i be able to move into Balmoral?

If i am able bodied but 'identified' as a disabled person, should i be given a disabled parking badge for my car?

I am not the King of England; i am not disabled....and however sincerely i tell everyone that i 'identify' with being these things, the fact remains that i am not.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> The civilised approach is to refer to people by whatever gender they want to identify with, rather than deciding for yourself according to what you think their genitals may look like.
> 
> A friend of mine is trans, and I accept him as a man. I'm not sure what surgery has gone on, and I'm not sure I want to - it's none of my business.


 Lol I'll refer to someone as the gender they were born as. I'm not playing along with their twisted fantasy. Although it's non of my business and what ever makes you happy


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

There is an old bloke who walks round my town centre with fishnet stocking suspender style tights on and a skirt with a purple wig on! No make up or fcuk all. It's a wee bit awkward explaining why an old bloke is dressed like that to the kids.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> What class would these girls compete in @Skye666? Figure! I'm guessing :drool: . This is perfection and as far as women should take bodybuilding! Without sounding to sexist.


 Are you not speaking @Skye666 lol. Or is it this messed up quote notification set up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful looking lady when young!! That pic of her when she is running :tt2:

Edit : cannot find it now, someone must have deleted it. Here is another pic where she looks fit anyhow.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Dana competed in physique not figure.
> 
> She prob competed in figure earlier though when she had less muscle


 Ahh ok is figure more like miss bikini olympia then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Dana competed in physique not figure.
> 
> She prob competed in figure earlier though when she had less muscle


 @anaboliclove Yes physique for DLB and I think I spotted Andrea brazier in there too she's physique....considering it's what u like it's pretty hench in reality!! I love the look but it's hench.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> No, there's bikini, figure, physique and bodybuilding in the Olympia.
> 
> They all get progressively more muscular and shredded as they go up in class.
> 
> ...


 And there's fitness in there too 

Edit in the list of categories I meant


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> No, there's bikini, figure, physique and bodybuilding in the Olympia.
> 
> They all get progressively more muscular and shredded as they go up in class.
> 
> ...


 Yea I know of iris Kyle she's the black women who is something like 9 times miss olympia.

Cheers for the clarification


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It that between figure and physique? Thought *Kelly Ryan *might have competed in that in the past and she looked to be quite leaner than figure but not as big as physique?


 smokin....or at least the car was.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> @anaboliclove Yes physique for DLB and I think I spotted Andrea brazier in there too she's physique....considering it's what u like it's pretty hench in reality!! I love the look but it's hench.


 Yea it's defo borderline their delts piss on mine well pretty much every area does lol. As a rule I like curvey women but some of these are defo hot


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> It that between figure and physique? Thought Kelly Ryan might have competed in that in the past and she looked to be quite leaner than figure but not as big as physique?


 Yes but I don't think that's the case it's with all Feds only some ...so it's getting so confusing now, bikini girls are coming up ripped so as u go down the line of categories it's more pressure more young girls now using steroids too I'm sure this is why. They need to define it better for women's categories IMO


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Carlsandman said:


> Yep, the crack did it, before the 'steroid ' bashers get their panties in a twist.


 I've worked with lots of female crack users. None of them had a goatee


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> There is an old bloke who walks round my town centre with fishnet stocking suspender style tights on and a skirt with a purple wig on! No make up or fcuk all. It's a wee bit awkward explaining why an old bloke is dressed like that to the kids.


 There's an old guy who does the same in Clapham high street/Clapham Common. Wears a mini skirt and I mean 'mini'! Must be about 65 odd. Heels & handbag, the works!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

bjaminny said:


> There's an old guy who does the same in Clapham high street/Clapham Common. Wears a mini skirt and I mean 'mini'! Must be about 65 odd. Heels & handbag, the works!


 This ones about 60 odd too! Prob the same "man" and town hops doing it lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It's not just steroids that's fcuked her up - she was addicted to crack cocaine for years


 I read, it was Meth. Not sure, though


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I love it when people on Facebook are convinced that Dana Linn Bailey is natural :lol:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Defo a crack whore!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> There's an old guy who does the same in Clapham high street/Clapham Common. Wears a mini skirt and I mean 'mini'! Must be about 65 odd. Heels & handbag, the works!


 Seem him too. From behind, he's got surprisingly nice legs..


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> Lol I'll refer to someone as the gender they were born as. I'm not playing along with their twisted fantasy. Although it's non of my business and what ever makes you happy


 Thing is - my friend who's trans is clearly not a girl playing out some fantasy of being male. He's a bloke. There's nothing female or feminine whatsoever about him.

He's bearded, quite beefy (because he works out & runs his TRT at a fairly high level), works as a programmer, is into his motorbikes & has a nice looking wife. Unless you know that he was born female, you would never guess. The only thing that possibly gives it away is that his voice is quite soft.

I've seen pictures of him when he was younger, and he doesn't look like a girl in any of them. I also know his sister, who is 12 years older, and she says that he's never really been a girl. He wasn't just a girl who was a tomboy - he identified as a boy as soon as he understood the difference between the genders.

So no - it's not just some weird whim that these people have. They are genuinely born into the wrong body.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> There's an old guy who does the same in Clapham high street/Clapham Common. Wears a mini skirt and I mean 'mini'! Must be about 65 odd. Heels & handbag, the works!


 About 20 years ago there was a guy we used to see regularly in Croydon wearing a floral-print dress. I don't think he was trans or anything, because he had a great big Karl Marx style beard & wore hiking boots. He literally looked like he'd just decided to put one of his elderly mother's frocks on instead of a teeshirt & jeans.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Thing is - my friend who's trans is clearly not a girl playing out some fantasy of being male. He's a bloke. There's nothing female or feminine whatsoever about him.
> 
> He's bearded, quite beefy (because he works out & runs his TRT at a fairly high level), works as a programmer, is into his motorbikes & has a nice looking wife. Unless you know that he was born female, you would never guess. The only thing that possibly gives it away is that his voice is quite soft.
> 
> ...


 It is an interesting phenomena tbf mate. I do believe some ppl are born this way. Even scientists can't agree on how or why


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> About 20 years ago there was a guy we used to see regularly in Croydon wearing a floral-print dress. I don't think he was trans or anything, because he had a great big Karl Marx style beard & wore hiking boots. He literally looked like he'd just decided to put one of his elderly mother's frocks on instead of a teeshirt & jeans.


 There's nowt stranger than folk eh! Sounds like he walked out of a loony bin. I can just picture him now lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> It is an interesting phenomena tbf mate. I do believe some ppl are born this way. Even scientists can't agree on how or why


 Gender is actually quite a complicated process, and once you see how much there is to it, it almost becomes surprising that the vast majority of the population end up fitting neatly into the male/female binary.

The default gender for mammals is female, and the developing fetus needs a shot of androgens to turn into a male. Under normal circumstances, the Y chromosome in males triggers a cascade of androgens which masculinises the body & brain.

The brain needs to know what gender it is. There was a case (back in the 60's) in Australia of a boy who's penis was damaged in a botched circumcision, and doctors advised that he be effectively reassigned as a girl, because gender was thought to be something that you learn in response to the way society treats you. Give a little boy a sex change & bring him up as a girl, and she'll be just fine. Spectacular failure of course. Even though the poor kid was kept completely ignorant of what had happened, he refused to accept his assigned female gender, and insisted that he was a boy.

There is a condition called Androgen Insensitivity, where the individual does not respond to androgens. In females this is fairly inconsequential, but if the fetus is chromosomally male, the androgen cascade does nothing, and the child is born superficially female, but lacking in a uterus (which needs two X chromosomes to build). Usually they remain completely unaware of their condition until puberty fails to hit. These women generally identify as female & look very feminine.

Sometimes the androgen insensitivity is confined to the brain. The body gets masculinised, but the switch in the brain doesn't get flipped, and you get a male who is physically normal, but who's brain has been left in the default female state. These people will grow up feeling like women trapped in a man's body

With a female fetus, you can get excess masculinisation. Either the fetus is extra-sensitive to androgens, or the mother produces more testosterone than usual (or both), and you end up with a girl who's had the gender switches flipped.

Then there are other syndromes, where the chromosomes themselves are not clear. Normal males are XY and normal females XX, but you can end up with XXY, XYY, XXX, X or other odd combinations. There is also mosaic syndrome, where two different sperm cells fertilise the same egg, and the individual is effectively two siblings combined in the same body. There was a case recently where a man failed a paternity test on his kids, and the DNA clearly showed that his brother had fathered his children. The guy didn't have a brother. Turned out his testes carried a different chromosome mix to the area the DNA swab has been taken from. In cases like this, the sibling can just as easily be a different gender as the same gender, and you have XY and XX cells jumbled up in the same body.

If you think about it, if someone just has a fantasy or whim to be of the opposite gender, they'll just cross-dress. Anyone prepared to go to the lengths of surgically & chemically changing their gender, and going through all the social aggro of transitioning MUST have a very strong, biological reason to do so.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Gender is actually quite a complicated process, and once you see how much there is to it, it almost becomes surprising that the vast majority of the population end up fitting neatly into the male/female binary.
> 
> The default gender for mammals is female, and the developing fetus needs a shot of androgens to turn into a male. Under normal circumstances, the Y chromosome in males triggers a cascade of androgens which masculinises the body & brain.
> 
> ...


 Bloody ell cheers for that mate very interesting! I knew we all start off as a female foetus hence the reason we have nipples as men. You know your stuff lol. thanks for that!!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

superpube said:


> Seem him too. From behind, he's got surprisingly nice legs..


 They're long aren't they? Needs to wash his knickers though; they look fcking filthy!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Major Eyeswater said:


> About 20 years ago there was a guy we used to see regularly in Croydon wearing a floral-print dress. I don't think he was trans or anything, because he had a great big Karl Marx style beard & wore hiking boots. He literally looked like he'd just decided to put one of his elderly mother's frocks on instead of a teeshirt & jeans.


 There used to be a programme on Channel 4 called 'The chicken shop' or 'Tales from a chicken shop'. It was based in Clapham. This fella was on it. Interviewed I think. I used to see him at Clapham Common when I was at college. Groups of suited blokes aged about 26-27 all wolf whistling at him. He loved it.


----------

